# Trapdoor Pics



## Spiderbilly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi,
here are some Pics of my Gorgyrella inermis. Maybe you can post also pics of your trapdoor-spiders.





































If you want to put some picture on your homepage, please say me first.

Bye Billy

PS: The new design looks very good


----------



## conipto (Mar 21, 2004)

Great pictures, Don't see many good ones of TD spiders.  That said, can it burrow in that substrate?

Bill


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Mar 21, 2004)

There are not mach sand !
The trapdoor spiders mache a long brorow

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Spiderbilly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi,
yes, although the substrate is very hard, it can burrow in it. After 2 days, I pu it in my tank, it finished the burrow with the trapdoor.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok perfect, the rad trapdoor it's vary particular !


----------



## Spiderbilly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi,


> There are not mach sand !


Well, the substrat in the box is about 25cm (i think 10inches). Now, it burrow is only arround 10cm (4inches).


----------



## hermitman64 (Mar 21, 2004)

Awesome pictures, I see very few Trapdoor pictures this good.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Mar 21, 2004)

Vary strange but i see a black trapdoor litlest then rad and it's mach a deep borow 30 cm "+or -"


----------



## Spiderbilly (May 26, 2004)

Hi,
i´ve new pictures of the burrow:













Sorry for the small size of the photos.


----------



## WithCerberus (May 26, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my set up for my Antrodiaetus unicolor. This is really only a temporary set up for her until i find her a nicer one. it is a little short for her. Her burrow when i caught her was almost twice as long as the jar will allow.


----------



## Chris V (Jun 1, 2004)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> Her burrow when i caught her was almost twice as long as the jar will allow.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, I'm not up to speed on trap door spiders but are they indiginious to the U.S.? I thought they were Old World. Great Pix guys!!!


----------



## WithCerberus (Jun 2, 2004)

The New World has an extremely diverse assemblage of trapdoor and purseweb spiders. Some like A.unicolor are pretty common while others like Spodros niger are pretty rare. The southeast has tons of different mygalomorphs. You should check out Cyclocosmia torreya and C.truncata. They are really cool trapdoor spiders.

Bobby


----------



## Chris V (Jun 3, 2004)

Do they have a hot bite? I thought they were on the "use caution" list.


----------



## WithCerberus (Jun 3, 2004)

None of the american species are known to be very toxic to people, not to say it would feel all that great to be bit by one. Some of the african species are thought to be pretty hot though. 

Bobby


----------



## manville (Jun 5, 2004)

those are really good pictures


----------



## chuck (Jun 5, 2004)

OH NO!!!! the hobby has sank its fangs into me again.  :} 

they are very ugly, a hairless T it seems.  i am looking to get 1 but cannot find very good caresheets.  art cerda hooked me up with a quickie but i would like to read more about them b4 i buy one.  what i would most like to know is their max size.  i am currently looking at a list and they have the red trap door (Gorgyrella sp) at 2" and a Golden Leg Trap Door 2".  the tank i bought which may not be good now is a round fish tank, similar to the KKs.  7" diameter and 6" tall.  too short for the 2 species i mentioned above?


----------



## WithCerberus (Jun 6, 2004)

That may be a little short for them. I have never kept those species but would imagine that they will do the same ting that mine does. My girl burrowed all the way to the bottom and then just followed the bottom to extend it further.


----------



## word (Jun 6, 2004)

wow, great pics!  i'm gonna have to see if there are any species native to wisconsin that i might find!


----------



## WithCerberus (Jun 7, 2004)

This species is found in wisconsin... it is _Sphodros niger_






it isn't a trapdoor spider, it is a purseweb spider. It is the only mygalomorph native to wisconsin. They are really cool and really rare. They make purse webs that lay on the ground (like _Atypus affinus _ in europe) in areas that are fairly grassy. Anyways good luck with your hunting and let everyone know if you find one!   

Bobby


----------



## G_Wright (Jun 8, 2004)

mine


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi,

trapdoor spider tanks:









all the best,
Martin


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 8, 2004)

Here,s a nice colourful one  







Cheers
Brendan


----------



## The Beast (Jun 9, 2004)

@martin h:
just wondering what kind of subtrate you're using and some measurements of the boxes would be helpful too.
And how do they get some water if they need too?

So long, Alex


----------



## Malkavian (Jun 9, 2004)

Just curious for those who mentioned catching these things:: How?? Do you just look for burrows and dig them out?


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 10, 2004)

@The Beast




			
				The Beast said:
			
		

> just wondering what kind of subtrate you're using and some measurements of the boxes would be helpful too.
> And how do they get some water if they need too?


don't know, since these are not my tanks – have photographed them at a show.
I guess the sand is red "Namibia Terrariensand" you can buy here in terraristik shops: >>photo<<, >>photo<<, >>photo<<
The base of these tanks is about 20 x 20 cm. => the stack is about 5 x 5 cm.

all the best,
Martin


----------



## WithCerberus (Jun 10, 2004)

finding trapdoor spiders in the wild is kind of a hit and miss thing unless you get your hands on an experienced person or some journal articles that deal with the species that you are after and its natural history.most species of trapdoors and pursewebs are quite local so if you happen to stumble upon a burrow search the surrounding area very well and take note of the habitat. As far as getting the spiders out, it can be a long and frustrating process. Using a tracer (pipe cleaners or a long blade of grass) to constantly keep track of the burrow which can be quite hard to follow without one. Here are some pics that I had posted a few weeks ago from my collecting trip with Dr. Beatty.






  This is a picture of typical habitat for many eastern US species. The two we were looking for here were _Atypoides hadros _ and _Antrodiaetus unicolor_.






 This is a pic of what the burrow entrance of A. hadros and A.unicolor looks like.






  This picture is of Dr. Beatty using the tracer to follow the burrow.






  This is the final result of our efforts.

You have a lot more species in NC Malkavian. You have A.unicolor there so try giving a search for them, they are pretty fun. Dr. Fred Coyle has put out a lot of really great journal articles on trapdoor spiders. Anyone interested in learning more about american, south american, and african trapdoor spiders should check out his work.

Bobby


----------



## Malkavian (Jun 10, 2004)

I assume you use the tracer to keep the burrow marked while you're unearthing the spider ?  Hm, I'm in the middle of an urban area at hte moment but I may give it a shot one of these days.   What size (depth) container would they need?


----------



## WithCerberus (Jun 10, 2004)

Their burrows in the wild are from 14-30 cm for females and 10 cm for males, however in captivity they can do well with shorter burrows. Mine is in a temporary jar that has about 6 cm of soil in it.

Bobby


----------



## monster taranto (Jun 3, 2005)

*desiring to have a purseweb spider*

i hope someone can find me one . i will give anything in exchang for one, just ask it


----------



## smokejuan (Jun 3, 2005)

Who deals in trapdoors? I have seen a few T dealers advertising but only on species at a time. I would like to have more than one, a red one, black one and maby some others if available. I don't want to pay todays shipping fees for each spider I buy. Ouch!


----------



## monster taranto (Jun 3, 2005)

*purseweb obssession*

i want to get a purseweb as quick as possible


----------



## monster taranto (Jun 3, 2005)

i will pay anyone anytime who gets me purseweb spider and send it to me


----------

